# Probleme mit LogicAudio+WindowsXP



## Pistole (30. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,
habe Probleme mit Logic und WindowsXP.
Es dauert alles sehr lange, und beim abspielen von Audioinst.Spuren bricht es ab(auch wenn ich nur 2 Spuren laufen lasse).
In einigen Fenstern fehlen mir die Raster...
Mit Windows89 ist alles einwandfrei gelaufen.....


----------



## BeaTBoxX (30. Dezember 2004)

Korrekte und aktuelle Soundkartentreiber installiert?
Ruckelt der Sound? oder was genau passiert wenn du sagst "Es bricht ab" ?
Unter den Treibereinstellungen mal die Wandlerpuffer vergrössern. Das koennte helfen.

Selber Rechner  und statt 98 jetzt XP ? Ist evtl der Rechner zu Lahm fuer XP und Logic?

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Pistole (31. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Frank,

alle Soundtreiber o.k. Ist ja alles davor auch so eingestellt gewesen.
Gleicher Rechner, nur XP
Habe mir gestern die version 5.51 (alt: 5.01) ausgespielt. Da is fast alles in ordnung.
Nur mit dem aufnehmen von Audiospuren stimmt was nicht. Ich bekomm nur ein rauschen.
Hatte allerdings gestern Nacht keine lust mehr nochmal alles zu prüfen. Muß aber irgendwie gehen!


P.S Welthauptstadt der Musik: Ich hab mir gestern nen Sampler der MUZ Nbg. angehört.....naja
Ich glaube,die guten Bands verstecken sich in ihren Ü-Räumen.


----------

